# 103 kg bench



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

am i am man now?


----------



## Cap'n Beefy (Nov 16, 2008)

You sure are.

What size dumbell did you have in the other hand?


----------



## Cap'n Beefy (Nov 16, 2008)

Just kidding. It's nice to break the 100 barrier, eh? :thumb:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

erics44 said:


> am i am man now?


Nah, 150 is where its at Erics

Well done on breaking the 100 mate:thumbup1:


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Didn't you start the same thread yesterday?


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

You starting this thread yesterday.

I was benching 100kg at 16 and natty.

No come back when you can bench 150kg.


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

> You sure are.
> 
> What size dumbell did you have in the other hand?


Haha, i LOL'd, nice one :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

i thought he meant 103kg a side, con man


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

GHS said:


> You starting this thread yesterday.
> 
> I was benching 100kg at 16 and natty.
> 
> No come back when you can bench 150kg.


Same to 14 and eeerrrrrrrrrr no comment:lol:


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

GHS said:


> You starting this thread yesterday.
> 
> I was benching 100kg at 16 and natty.
> 
> No come back when you can bench 150kg.


wrong section

i could do it when i was 16 pfft


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

unless you weigh 30kg, 103 is nothing.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Littleluke said:


> unless you weigh 30kg, 103 is nothing.


dint you slag me yesterday on the other thread I started about this?

im pleased with it dude, give me some love


----------



## rambo18 (Oct 19, 2009)

fair play mate wat u weighing


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

i must be doing summit wrong im 14.5 stone and i can only 90kg for 3 sets and 8-12 reps, sayin that i dont have a spotter so maybe its a confidence thing. ARE we talkin one rep or summit?


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

actualy i found that ive made better gains on dumbells bench press, only 40kg each but i get much better chest workout i feel


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

keep goin 44


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I can do 110kg on the decline bench but prefer to do flat bench with dumbells. It's weird though, i can do more on the decline than on the flat.

I suppose it depends on what you weigh really, i weigh 85kgs and do the 42.5kg dumbells for sets of 12/10/10. I'm sure i'd be able to do the 45's for sets of 8 reps but i'm going for higher reps at the minute.

If you can bench more than you weigh i think you're doing ok though...


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

erics44 said:


> am i am man now?


more man than me - im still waiting to hit 100Kg


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

dingosteve said:


> i must be doing summit wrong im 14.5 stone and i can only 90kg for 3 sets and 8-12 reps, sayin that i dont have a spotter so maybe its a confidence thing. ARE we talkin one rep or summit?


looking at youre avatar you are much bigger than me

yes 1 rep and i dont have a spotter

im gonna do 110 on sunday 

i dont normally try 1 rep, my last normal workout was 4 sets 10 reps 80 kilos


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

rambo18 said:


> fair play mate wat u weighing


15 stone


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Smitch said:


> I can do 110kg on the decline bench but prefer to do flat bench with dumbells. It's weird though, i can do more on the decline than on the flat.
> 
> I suppose it depends on what you weigh really, i weigh 85kgs and do the 42.5kg dumbells for sets of 12/10/10. I'm sure i'd be able to do the 45's for sets of 8 reps but i'm going for higher reps at the minute.
> 
> If you can bench more than you weigh i think you're doing ok though...


this is encouraging, i am heavier than you but you are a fair bit bigger than me so i must be doing alright


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

Smitch said:


> I can do 110kg on the decline bench but prefer to do flat bench with dumbells. It's weird though, i can do more on the decline than on the flat.
> 
> I suppose it depends on what you weigh really, i weigh 85kgs and do the 42.5kg dumbells for sets of 12/10/10. I'm sure i'd be able to do the 45's for sets of 8 reps but i'm going for higher reps at the minute.
> 
> If you can bench more than you weigh i think you're doing ok though...


well i reckon jus broke even then lol


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

erics44 said:


> this is encouraging, i am heavier than you but you are a fair bit bigger than me so i must be doing alright


That pic is from about 6 months ago too. 

I think a lot of it's psycological too. Once you've hit that 100 you'll never go back below it, you won't let yourself so it's only up from here on.

Just be careful without a spotter. This is why i prefer dumbells cos i train alone now, and if i struggle i can just drop the fvckers. Not so easy with a bar across your chest!


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

i reckon i could go heavier with a spotter, prolly another 10 kg


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

erics44 said:


> i dont normally try 1 rep, my last normal workout was 4 sets 10 reps 80 kilos


i found if i drop one set and replace with a different exercise the extra stimulus made much better gains, found 3 working sets is enough


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Good work mate :thumb:

I rarely do bb bench as I stick to db's these days....


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Well done mate, but what are you trying to achieve by doing 1 rep?


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

your 15 stone......come back when you can bench 150 and I'll say well done.

Even then its nothing special :lol:


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

bigbob33 said:


> Good work mate :thumb:
> 
> I rarely do bb bench as I stick to db's these days....


x2 been 4 weeks since i last done flat bench, dumbells give me much better stretch , however i found decline bench is really fantastic!


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

God said:


> Your friendliness is just overwhelming sometimes


I would like to think he got out of the wrong side of bed this morning but he is always like it  but he does make me laugh :thumb:


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Dagman72 said:


> Well done mate, but what are you trying to achieve by doing 1 rep?


for the simple reason of seeing how much i can lift

im trying 110 sunday and then i might not bother again for a while, unless i p|ss it and i might carry on


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

GHS is jus a big stack of welsh love, aint that right pal!


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

GHS said:


> your 15 stone......come back when you can bench 150 and I'll say well done.
> 
> Even then its nothing special :lol:


you are getting a bit flirty

maybe we should move this thread to the adults lounge


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Only being honest guys


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

dingosteve said:


> i found if i drop one set and replace with a different exercise the extra stimulus made much better gains, found 3 working sets is enough


i may do this pal, i need a bit of a change at the minute

cheers


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Well done mate! At least your being honest about the wieght your moving.

As long as you keep progresing, and improving thats all that matters!


----------



## pipebomb (Oct 3, 2009)

Well done mate stick at it you will improve  100k is a decent weight imho


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

GHS said:


> Only being honest guys


What do you bench?


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Smitch said:


> What do you bench?


 The best I've got up for a single is 160kg at about 18st.

Which is nothing special at all.

But I don't go starting threads about it fishing for compliments


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

GHS said:


> The best I've got up for a single is 160kg at about 18st.
> 
> Which is nothing special at all.
> 
> But I don't go starting threads about it fishing for compliments


Fair play.

160 is pretty fvcking heavy though. :cool2:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

100kg is milestone for most people benching. Who the fvck cares how long you have been training for or weigh. You have reached that milestone and it's something to be proud of.... well done!!!

The job now is to push and nail the 120kg and 140kg bench and so on down the line. The job is not finished.

Keep going Eric.


----------



## ostrain (Sep 8, 2009)

TaintedSoul said:


> 100kg is milestone for most people benching. Who the fvck cares how long you have been training for or weigh. You have reached that milestone and it's something to be proud of.... well done!!!
> 
> The job now is to push and nail the 120kg and 140kg bench and so on down the line. The job is not finished.
> 
> Keep going Eric.


X2


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> 100kg is milestone for most people benching. Who the fvck cares how long you have been training for or weigh. You have reached that milestone and it's something to be proud of.... well done!!!
> 
> The job now is to push and nail the 120kg and 140kg bench and so on down the line. The job is not finished.
> 
> Keep going Eric.


Good post TS, totally agree

I remember breaking the 100kg first time, my Mummy gave me some extra

candy

and my primary school teacher gave me an apple

Only joshing mate, like TS says, its a big milestone, time to crack on and bust

the 110kg

GHS, what can you bench now:whistling: :whistling:


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

think for alot of people 100kg is like what 300kg used to be for pros, it was jus a given that you couldnt or would jus never get to that level lift but then one day...


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

erics44 said:


> i may do this pal, i need a bit of a change at the minute
> 
> cheers


no probs pal , most people will agree its a very long learning process this body building lark! :thumb:


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

GHS said:


> The best I've got up for a single is 160kg at about 18st.
> 
> Which is nothing special at all.
> 
> But I don't go starting threads about it fishing for compliments


maybe i was fishing a bit mate bit im pleased about it, who else am i gonna tell?


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> GHS, what can you bench now:whistling: :whistling:


 Sitting at 16st(ish) in the mornings and with running 30 miles a week for the past 4 months I can still hit 2 plates a side (140kg) for 3 reps :thumb:

Been natty for over 8 months too...


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

erics44 said:


> maybe i was fishing a bit mate bit im pleased about it, who else am i gonna tell?


 Tell your Mrs while she's getting fisted by her boss pal?? 

No seriously I'm only having a joke with you.

Well done for benching your 103kg :thumb:


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

God said:


> :confused1: I'm struggling to see what you mean there. I think 100kg is achievable for anyone. A 300kg bench really isn't!


jus makin a comparrison about state of mind. Arnold talked about how it was very a mental state about how much you lift / press. if you go into gym and your close to 100kg and full of self believe , your very likely to do it.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I didn't slag you in your previous thread mate I simply asked how much you weigh? You're heavier than me at the moment. I don't do 1 rep Maxes etc but can bench 140 for reps.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

But lets be honest, it's un-important how much you weigh I guess as that's no idication to your muscle mass.

And GHS, you crack me up PMSL.. honesty is the best policy mate.


----------



## rambo18 (Oct 19, 2009)

i weigh 12 stone and can do 3 press's on 100kg, 110kg wen was on dianobol lol but started getting sore elbows


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

GHS said:


> Sitting at 16st(ish) in the mornings and with running 30 miles a week for the past 4 months I can still hit 2 plates a side (140kg) for 3 reps :thumb:
> 
> Been natty for over 8 months too...


2 plates a side - how big are your plates in the gym


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

GHS said:


> Tell your Mrs while she's getting fisted by her boss pal??
> 
> No seriously I'm only having a joke with you.
> 
> Well done for benching your 103kg :thumb:


i tried she wasnt interested, then she went out in a short skirt and a tiny top stinking of perfume

said she was going to her mums and she would be stayin over

i was a bit dubious but i gave her the benefit of the doubt


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Dagman72 said:


> 2 plates a side - how big are your plates in the gym


Never heard of 30kg plates before? :confused1:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

:lol: I meant 3 plates you c*nts :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

GHS said:


> Sitting at 16st(ish) in the mornings and with running 30 miles a week for the past 4 months *I can still hit 2 plates a side* (140kg) for 3 reps :thumb:
> 
> Been natty for over 8 months too...


Oops, suddenly all has become clear, I always knew you were full of it:lol: :lol:

BTW, if you didn't realise, 2 plates a side is 100kg:rolleye:


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

For those who cannot understand why they can decline more than they can flat, it's because its easier, less movement.

Now to really give yourself a headfck, try being like me who can incline press more than he can flat, can shoulder press db's heavier (with full range non of this half rep sh!t) than I can flat press. Ow and as long as some one throws one up to start, I can incline fly more than I can press, I kid you not. Friggin lousy at flat pressing. Ow and before the genius' say the ususal sh!t it's my arms, well if it is, why can I dip myself(92kgs) plus 45kgs for 8 reps? Gone out of my way to develop strong tri's to get bench up, but to no avail. Site injecting growth if it doesn't improve lol.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

GHS said:


> :lol: I meant 3 plates you c*nts :lol:


Come on GHS be honest.... You also only just doing 100kg in reality hence you said 2 plates a side. Congrats though, you too have achieved a milestone in benching. Though Eric's was 3kg's heavier. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

God said:


> Your friendliness is just overwhelming sometimes


haha yeah i'll say GHS you evil bastard lol, show him some love dude!

Awesome job on the bench press mate, i'll break 3 digits soon aswell


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> Come on GHS be honest.... You also only just doing 100kg in reality hence you said 2 plates a side. Congrats though, you too have achieved a milestone in benching. Though Eric's was 3kg's heavier. :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I think thats call "owned by Eric's"

From hence forth, GHS will be known as OBE:lol: :lol:


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

BillC said:


> For those who cannot understand why they can decline more than they can flat, it's because its easier, less movement.
> 
> Now to really give yourself a headfck, try being like me who can incline press more than he can flat, can shoulder press db's heavier (with full range non of this half rep sh!t) than I can flat press. Ow and as long as some one throws one up to start, I can incline fly more than I can press, I kid you not. Friggin lousy at flat pressing. Ow and before the genius' say the ususal sh!t it's my arms, well if it is, why can I dip myself(92kgs) plus 45kgs for 8 reps? Gone out of my way to develop strong tri's to get bench up, but to no avail. Site injecting growth if it doesn't improve lol.


Not far behind you concerning flat/incline/decline lifts mate - I have major trouble with my left shoulder when I flat bench but I do incline/decline no trouble and no shoulder issues (even when I do should press I have no trouble).

When flat benching I feel I can do 140kg for reps but my left shoulder will not have it :cursing:


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Dagman72 said:


> Not far behind you concerning flat/incline/decline lifts mate - I have major trouble with my left shoulder when I flat bench but I do incline/decline no trouble and no shoulder issues (even when I do should press I have no trouble).
> 
> *When flat benching I feel I can do 140kg for reps but my left shoulder will not have it* :cursing:


funnily enough, I feel the I can too, then gravity takes over, the bar lands on my chest and I cannot breathe, :lol:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

:lol: I can bech 140kg 3 PLATES A SIDE for 3 reps.

Believe me or not :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

BillC said:


> funnily enough, I feel the I can too, then gravity takes over, the bar lands on my chest and I cannot breathe, :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Reps when recharged bud:thumbup1:


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

BillC said:


> funnily enough, I feel the I can too, then gravity takes over, the bar lands on my chest and I cannot breathe, :lol:


Lol, I have done 140kg before that is what ****es me of about my shoulder :cursing:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

GHS said:


> :lol: I can bech 140kg 3 PLATES A SIDE for 3 reps.
> 
> Believe me or not :lol:


3 plates a side now.. Dam that is fast progress mate, well done! Hell just this morning you were doing 2 plates a side!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks to everyone who contributed to my thread

appart from OBE :laugh:


----------

